# Platy, Uh, With Blue Poo.



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I just now noticed my platy pooping blue.. I don't know if this is normal or not, so I need your guys's help! I'm afraid it may be internal parasites or something, as I am not very knowledgable in platies!
1. What is the size of your tank? 10G

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used. N/A

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? fresh

4. How long the aquarium has been set up? Roughly 19 days

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? One male Halfmoon Betta, two sunset platies, two pristella tetras, one von rio orange flame tetra, and one cardinal tetra.

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? 2 weeks in QT

7. What temperature is the tank water currently? 78 degrees

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? no

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity. Aqua Tech 5-15 Power filter

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)? Nope

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)? Turn on aquarium light at about 10 Am and off at 7:30 PM. No sunlight

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? Yesterday, 50% gravel vac change. One 50% and one 75% a week

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? Tetra flakes, a small pinch, watch them eat, and one more small pinch (twice a day). Weekly frozen bloodworms

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? It's poo is blue, the behavior is same though!

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. No

​


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

What kind of substrate do you have, and if gravel is it colored? I don't know of parasites causing fish poop to turn blue, and usually if internal parasites the abdomen will look swollen.


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

when i first got my platies, their poop would be red sometimes, but it was the same color red as the flakes i was feeding them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It could be the fish working some sort of antibiotic out of it's system... There's methylene blue, which is used as a disease preventative in pet stores.


----------

